# VSL Synchron Percussion II



## Ben (Jul 9, 2020)

It's time to extend our Synchron Percussion with the second installment: Synchron Percussion II

Adding 5 Timpanis played with soft mallets, 10 Taikos, 6 Roto-toms, Bass Drum 2, Tam-tam 3, Burma Gongs, 5 China Gongs, Vibraphone, Crotales, Plate Bells, 3 Temple Bells, 2 Thundersheets, Wind machine, Rainmaker, 3 Ratchets, 2 Vibraslaps, 3 Slapsticks, Lion's Roar, 2 Waldteufel, Log Drums, and finally 4 Anvils 

334,817 Samples and 7 mic positions with many velocity layers (from ppp to fff) and round-robins will give you sounds that are as close to the real instruments as possible.

Including MIDI loops that can be used (tempo-synced) with the Synchron Player's MIDI Player, and drag'n'dropped into your DAW to edit them further!
And if you already own Synchron Percussion I, check out the library updates in MyVSL that will add compatibility to SY Percussion II as well as new MIDI loops. And on this occasion we lowered the prices for Synchron Percussion I as well (Standard: €495; Full: €890; prices for the parts lowered as well)!

Get it as Synchron Percussion II Collection (Std: €345 instead of €495; Full €625 instead of €890), or the seperat collections:

Synchron Timpani II (Std: €75 €95, Full: €135 €165)
Synchron Drums II (Std: €95 €125, Full: €175 €220)
Synchron Mallets II (Std: €75 €95, Full: €135 €165)
Synchron Gongs II (Std: €95 €125, Full: €175 €220)
Synchron Bells II (Std: €75 €95, Full: €135 €165)
Synchron Orchestral Percussion II (Std: €75 €95, Full: €135 €165)
Listen to the demos on the product pages!

[Edit: Fixed wrong pricing for Synchron Percussion II Collection, Standard and Full]


----------



## Braymen (Jul 9, 2020)

Sounds great!


----------



## Rich4747 (Jul 9, 2020)

midi files in the player?


----------



## Ben (Jul 9, 2020)

Rich4747 said:


> midi files in the player?


Yes, it was there for a long time 
You can even add you custom MIDI loops, ostinatos or runs and drag'n'drop them into your DAW, including support for multiple tracks!


----------



## Ben (Jul 9, 2020)

@Rich4747 here a short video showing the MIDI player:


----------



## Rich4747 (Jul 9, 2020)

Really liking the synchron system and also where its going. I have brought in my own midi loops for Dorado and it works well.


----------



## richhickey (Jul 9, 2020)

Sounds great as usual, but Synchron percussion still has a still a dearth of snare drums and no marimba :(


----------



## Ben (Jul 9, 2020)

@Rich4747 Time-stretching is a powerful, bud also a very demanding feature. Generally we suggest to only use the RoomMix mic when using this feature during live playback.

You could easily do that by creating a copy of the Synchron Player instance you set up. Then mute this instance and work with the copy, where you only activate the main-mic (and don't use velocity xfade combined with stretching during live playback). For mix-down simply unmute the first instance and mute the second one.
We will probably take a look at this topic in future and see if we can improve performance of time-stretching during real-time playback.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jul 9, 2020)

Holy cow(bell), that's quite the collection! And unexpected to boot; I really didn't think VSL would ever do a new Vibraphone library.

I'm especially curious to see what was used for the anvils, as it is so hard to come by musical anvils to purchase (I've been trying for years now) and blacksmith anvils are a bit, uh, bulky. Grover Pro has two models with two pitches each, and they sound good but unconvincing as actual anvils.

Hopefully I can find time to listen and look a bit later today. I'm pretty sleepless these days, between massive pro bono work and interviewing. But as it happens, I woke up like a bolt early (unfortunately) this morning, with a new tune whose arrangement I jotted down in full immediately, and which will likely call upon this new collection.  I must be clairvoyant.

The link above (which I haven't clicked yet) is a reminder that I own Power Drums and keep forgetting about it. I think it's because it doesn't get much buzz. I was curious about its motivation at first, but then the pianos came along, and the concept of multiple stage positions and potentially multiple kits made more sense.

I'm going to compare Synchron Percussion I & II stage positions too, to see if they are set up in advance for slightly different positioning, in case a player might switch mid-stream. I've seen this done in some performances, and of course it will sound more realistic if the alternate bass drum (for instance) isn't in the exact same spot as the main one. But it's easy enough to do in one's own custom Synchron mixes.


----------



## richhickey (Jul 9, 2020)

Mark Schmieder said:


> The link above (which I haven't clicked yet) is a reminder that I own Power Drums and keep forgetting about it. I think it's because it doesn't get much buzz. I was curious about its motivation at first, but then the pianos came along, and the concept of multiple stage positions and potentially multiple kits made more sense.



Synchron power drums are fantastic recordings. The demos focus on drum battles and heavily effected stuff, but there are some pristine drum recordings at the bottom of this that, like everything else IMO, sound terrific in Synchron stage.


----------



## richhickey (Jul 9, 2020)

Downloading now... I've only got 3 vouchers left. Holding on for Synchron Brass (or more Synchron Strings)


----------



## Ben (Jul 9, 2020)

Taikos, Roto-Toms and Lefima Bass Drum:


----------



## Salorom (Jul 9, 2020)

The sound is stunning. Still no marimba, though, too bad...


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 9, 2020)

Ben said:


> It's time to extend our Synchron Percussion with the second installment: Synchron Percussion II
> 
> Adding 5 Timpanis played with soft mallets, 10 Taikos, 6 Roto-toms, Bass Drum 2, Tam-tam 3, Burma Gongs, 5 China Gongs, Vibraphone, Crotales, Plate Bells, 3 Temple Bells, 2 Thundersheets, Wind machine, Rainmaker, 3 Ratchets, 2 Vibraslaps, 3 Slapsticks, Lion's Roar, 2 Waldteufel, Log Drums, and finally 4 Anvils
> 
> ...



I’ll be buying Synchron Percussion I and II soon.


----------



## holywilly (Jul 9, 2020)

Synchron Timpani II is the best sounding timpani ever! And, waiting for the marimba be adding to the synchron family :D

Am I able to purchase Timpani II if I don't have Timpani I?


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 9, 2020)

holywilly said:


> Am I able to purchase Timpani II if I don't have Timpani I?



Sure you can, Why Not ? 

Timpani II use Soft Mallets. So you get a warmer sound. 

https://www.vsl.co.at/en/Synchron_Percussion_II/Synchron_Timpani_II


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jul 9, 2020)

I'm going through the individual sub-collections now, listening to demos, comparing features, and am astounded. I'll have to compare the Timpani to Volume I and Vienna Instruments, as I've been using both of them still and I can't remember if I sometimes found Volume I too aggressive or if there was a difference in how the rolls are handled and I thus needed to retain usage of the original VI version.

The Vibraphone is amazing, and possibly the most deeply recorded one yet. It's a Musser and I usually prefer Yamaha but I also always like to have both at hand as they have very different colour. Also, I use Bowed Vibraphone and Bowed Crotales now and then, and have been having to use tiny sample sets from large catch-all collections so far.

I'm definitely at least buying Mallets II and a couple of the others; it may not make sense to grab the full collection as I don't have DSD space for them anyway, even if I shove the SYNCHRON-ized stuff back to HDD.

I'm curious whether the Timpani stuff blends together between II and I as combined patches so that you can use the switching keys and CC's to go between them. I actually doubt this is even possible as I don't think the patches have the ability to reach between separately packaged libraries, but it doesn't hurt to ask.

If one starts piecemeal, does it end up costing a lot more, or do the prices of the complete collection (standard and full) keep factoring into one's loyalty price?

Another question is whether one can buy the standard collection, then cherry-pick one or two sub-collections to upgrade to the full edition.

I never considered this before, as I don't do surround sound work, so I skipped the full editions up until the piano libraries changed how those were formulated (extra close and mid mics). But I think it is at least the case with newer libraries that working in stereo also benefits from the surround mic down-mixes.

Would it be possible to identify which audio demos use the full vs. standard editions?


----------



## Ben (Jul 10, 2020)

Mark Schmieder said:


> I'm curious whether the Timpani stuff blends together between II and I as combined patches so that you can use the switching keys and CC's to go between them. I actually doubt this is even possible as I don't think the patches have the ability to reach between separately packaged libraries, but it doesn't hurt to ask.


Of course this works. We are even using it in our presets https://www.vsl.info/instruments/synchron/percussion-ii#drums-toms-all



Mark Schmieder said:


> But I think it is at least the case with newer libraries that working in stereo also benefits from the surround mic down-mixes.


It's the case with all Synchron Libraries.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jul 10, 2020)

Cool -- I'll make sure to load that library update!


----------



## MGdepp (Jul 10, 2020)

Congrats on the great release! My only concern is the outlook of the price once all parts of the series will be completed ... now, the full series for surround is 2500€. from the missing instruments, it is clear that there will be at least another installment of the series and with that one the full series will probably be somewhere around 3400€. I appreciate that Synchron is striving to become the most detailed library on the market, but even considering all sales, this percussion library will cost more than most complete orchestral collections on the market, otherwise. 

For percussion I would probably go for Synchron (I already got SY Percussion I). But looking at the outlook of spendings for getting all of them for my 5.1 surround environment, I am not so sure anymore.


----------



## Ben (Jul 10, 2020)

@MGdepp I think you have already noticed that smaller subsets are available separately for both Synchron Percussion I and II. So you can choose to get only what you need.


----------



## MGdepp (Jul 10, 2020)

@Ben: thank you. Yes I have and of course, it is a valid approach to get only the essentials. But I am still interested in what has to be paid for getting the full bundle once it is there. Maybe it would have been an option to split off the 3D microphones to an “ultimate pro edition” or something like that. I guess,
most people will just get standard as many composers are on stereo anyway. For the top notch and well payed composers the price won’t be an issue. I guess I am somewhere in between wanting the surround channels ... the standard edition won’t fit my needs, the full version is to expensive for me and I don’t want to cut on instruments and articulations. It is fine and not your fault, of course! I guess I am better off with a different product I already got. Synchron Percussion will wait for me once scoring makes me rich one day!


----------



## Ben (Jul 10, 2020)

MGdepp said:


> Maybe it would have been an option to split off the 3D microphones to an “ultimate pro edition”


Yes, it's called "Full Library". Only differenca are the additional mics.



MGdepp said:


> most people will just get standard as many composers are on stereo anyway.


Right, but still the additional mics will improve the sound even for stereo mixes (use the surround to stereo mixer preset).
You can try it out yourself: Get the free BBO library and compare the sound of the stereo with the surround to stereo mixes!


----------



## MGdepp (Jul 10, 2020)

Maybe you misunderstood me: I was aware that standard and full are only different regarding mic positions. And I got a 5.1 surround listening environment with full scale speakers. So, surround options are mandatory to me, but I don’t need 7.1 or 3D options like ceiling speakers. I might somewhere in the future need that, too. Maybe Synchron prices will have fallen by then or I will be richer ... who knows!?


----------



## Ben (Jul 10, 2020)

@MGdepp Even in this case you will profit from the additional mic positions. If we split it up further it would cause more paperwork and more support for us, which increases cost.

Btw, my colleague just noticed that the Collection price in my post was incorrect for the Synchron Percussion II. I jsut fixed it (down to € 495 / € 890)


----------



## Nicola74 (Jul 10, 2020)

I have just bought Perc II and in MyVSL I found six files. Do I have to install them all or it is enough to install the one called "Synchron Orchestral-Percussion II"? Thanks


----------



## Ben (Jul 10, 2020)

Nicola74 said:


> I have just bought Perc II and in MyVSL I found six files. Do I have to install them all or it is enough to install the one called "Synchron Orchestral-Percussion II"? Thanks


Yes, all of them, one file per section (if you have bought the Full Library you would have two files per section to download).
Synchron Orchestral-Percussion II is only the "Orchestral Percussion" part of the collection.


----------



## Ben (Jul 10, 2020)

Timpani, played with soft mallets:


----------



## Manaberry (Jul 10, 2020)

Awesome VSL!


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 10, 2020)

Ben said:


> Timpani, played with soft mallets:



Why not include the Timpani with all different mallets in just one of the percussion titles. How is anyone going to be able to switch mallets with a keyswitch like you can with the bass drum? I’m also really surprised that between the two libraries there is only one snare drum to choose from. How is that even possible? No field drum? No Surdos? No marimba? I would have hoped that with two percussion titles more instruments would be included for that price point. I really want to buy these titles but I’m hesitant because of the price and how many instruments are not included. The composers who can truly afford these libraries get them all for free buy endorsing the products.


----------



## Ben (Jul 10, 2020)

NoOneKnowsAnything said:


> Why not include the Timpani with all different mallets in just one of the percussion titles. How is anyone going to be able to switch mallets with a keyswitch like you can with the bass drum?





Ben said:


> Of course this works. We are even using it in our presets https://www.vsl.info/instruments/synchron/percussion-ii#drums-toms-all


----------



## Manaberry (Jul 10, 2020)

@Ben The struggle is real. I'm tempted to get the soft mallet (Timpani II) or the regular one (Timpani I)
Send help!


----------



## Ben (Jul 10, 2020)

Here comes help: "Get both!" 

For real, it's always great to have the choice; but if you can get only one of them, here is what I would suggest based of what I've heard of the Timpani II so far (had not the time to deep test SY Percussion II myself yet):
If you want a more classical sound go for Timpani I, if you want a more late romantic / cinimatic sound, go for Timpani II. The soft mallet used for Timpani II softens the attack of the beater-impact, resulting in a lower impact noise and softer sound.


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 10, 2020)

Ah!!! Nice 👍 🍾 I did get both after all, so I own both Synchron Percussions I and II !!!


----------



## Manaberry (Jul 10, 2020)

Ben said:


> Here comes help: "Get both!"
> 
> For real, it's always great to have the choice; but if you can get only one of them, here is what I would suggest based of what I've heard of the Timpani II so far (had not the time to deep test SY Percussion II myself yet):
> If you want a more classical sound go for Timpani I, if you want a more late romantic / cinimatic sound, go for Timpani II. The soft mallet used for Timpani II softens the attack of the beater-impact, resulting in a lower impact noise and softer sound.


Thank you for the feedback.
The Timpani II seems to be still precise and powerful at the highest velocities; with a touch of softness.
Might get this one.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jul 10, 2020)

Plate Bells!
(I bought Fornax just for the plate bells)


----------



## Ben (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jul 10, 2020)

I did notice that it appears a Volume 3 may also be in the works. I'm just glad I didn't buy the recent Big Bang offerings, as this would be off the table otherwise. Not to mention the recent piano listing.

VSL does tend to do major release rollouts in batches, but lately it has seemed like a constant non-stop stream.  

I would never want a company to hold back just for that reason, and it would be a bad competitive mood anyway. But it definitely is becoming harder to prioritize and to budget potential products.

Perhaps we should just sign over a direct deposit form for all future paychecks.  

It's good to remember that these libraries are also divided up into smaller chunks. For those who didn't yet buy Volume I, that should make it a bit easier to prioritize from the expanded collection now offered by Volume II. And at that level, the prices aren't so scary and are justified by the increased depth.

For example, not many have recorded Crotales (including the Bowed articulation), so there may be plenty of people who come in just for that (initially). Not everyone will need the full collection (or at least immediately), so it's great that the smaller subsets are being offered as such right at the outset.


----------



## Ben (Jul 10, 2020)

And don't forget the bowed vibraphone


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jul 10, 2020)

New Harp, please...

.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jul 10, 2020)

Yep, the only other Bowed Vibraphone I am aware of is the one in a huge catch-all collection, so it's very low-resolution and doesn't have any key mappings or the like.

This will be the very first instrument I put to use, once I pay for the collection and figure out how to make room to install it on my ever-challenged 2TB SSD. I only have 22GB free at the moment.

As an aside, I just checked external SDD drives again (Thunderbolt3/USB-C) and the prices haven't budged in 2-½ years, meaning that 2TB is still around $50 and 4TB is around $900 (OWC=$1100). Can't afford 4 TB. I didn't expect the high prices to persist for so long (Glyph Atom via Sweetwater).


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jul 10, 2020)

Although also in the original now-SYNCHRON-ized Vienna Percussion library, I'd like to point out that Thunder Sheets (sometimes collapsed to a single word Thundersheet) are also quite rare in the sampling world, and for me they are indispensable as I use them a LOT. This is a very versatile percussion instrument that has almost as many unique articulations as the Waterphone.


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 10, 2020)

Ben said:


>



Synchron Percussion I & II are solid libraries. Unless you are an A-list composer you don’t need to get the Full Libraries, the Standard library for each are fine and you can just add your own reverb. 

I hope they add a continuous roll with brushes for the snare drum with snare on and off, that doesn’t exist. And, I also hope they add a double stroke continuous roll for the snare drum, Roto Toms and concert Toms, as they only give you single stroke rolls. It would be nice too if the crescendos and diminuendos were recorded with double stroke rolls for the snare drum, Roto Toms and concert Toms. Praying all that gets added.

Also, for this price point they should have included (let’s pray they do in a major free update) many more snare drums, snare drum ensemble, bass drum ensemble, bongos, congas, surdos, daikos, udu, boobams, tombeks, buckets, dhols, Darbuka, and djembes. I didn’t need the Waldteufel, windmachine, and Lion’s Roar at all. I really feel for the price for both Synchron percussions they could have included a lot more of these instruments I listed above along with a marimba and kalimba.

Even if they come out with a synchron world percussion title with most of the instruments I list above, they should have included many more different types of snare drums and bass drums on the traditional Synchron Percussion I & II. One snare drum is just not nearly enough variety.

The standard libraries at even the current sales price for both Synchron Perc I & II are a total of $916, both full libraries are $1,652. When compared to Orchestral Tools Berlin Percussion plus the Berlin Timpani that’s only around $675 and comes with way more snare drums, bass drums and other percussion instruments to choose from that Synchron Percussions just don’t include. If I’m paying that much more money I would hope that at least the selection and variety of percussion instruments would be there, but for Synchron Perc series they feel a little light in the variety department when compared to the current competition. Even BBCSO comes with numerous snare drums and it’s not even a dedicated percussion library.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

Are there any demos A/Bing the two Synchron Timpani?


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jul 10, 2020)

Maybe so, but I am pretty sure this library is the most deeply sampled with the most mic flexibility, velocity layers, round robins, etc.

In my own experience, once VSL does something, I regret having bought anything else.  But projects have deadlines, and most vendors don't project what's coming. There are of course cases where multiple choices do still prove themselves in production work, but more and more I am finding that the flexibility of Synchron Player libraries is giving me what I need for almost any project and genre.

I've done some more SSD pricing and wish there was a trustworthy site that consolidates everything with proper ratings and such, as it's quite intimidating and scary to see contradictory specs. I know the Synchron stuff doesn't work on HDD's; I tried and it's why I bought my 2 TB SSD Glyph Atom 2-½ years ago. It's great but is more TB3 compatible than TB3 spec-worthy; it's more of a USB-C drive. And yes they are sort of the same thing, but only if you compare the correct revs of each.

Perhaps Ben could chime in here and mention whether the most super-duper SSD is a requirement, or just SSD vs. HDD? At the rate VSL is putting out new products, and considering the size of the newer libraries, I hardly think I'm the only one who is having to put off VSL purchases due to SSD fill-ups.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jul 10, 2020)

Not sure that A/B of the Timpani is the best thing to look at, and maybe the demos already combine them (I think Ben might have linked one earlier). It's the same instrument and player; just soft beater vs. medium beater. So you can think of it as additional articulations vs. a different instrument.


----------



## Ben (Jul 10, 2020)

NoOneKnowsAnything said:


> I’m also really surprised that between the two libraries there is only one snare drum to choose from. How is that even possible? No field drum? No Surdos? No marimba? I would have hoped that with two percussion titles more instruments would be included for that price point.





NoOneKnowsAnything said:


> I hope they add a continuous roll with brushes for the snare drum with snare on and off, that doesn’t exist. And, I also hope they add a double stroke continuous roll for the snare drum, Roto Toms and concert Toms, as they only give you single stroke rolls. It would be nice too if the crescendos and diminuendos were recorded with double stroke rolls for the snare drum, Roto Toms and concert Toms.
> 
> Also, for this price point they should have included (let’s pray they do in a major free update) many more snare drums, snare drum ensemble, bass drum ensemble, bongos, congas, surdos, daikos, udu, boobams, tombeks, buckets, dhols, Darbuka, and djembes.








Fine, I get it, everyone else gets it, you want more Snare Drums.
Here you go: https://www.vsl.co.at/BBO_Map/BBO_Dorado
Can we move on now?

I'm usually really patient and simply ignore these posts or respond with humor, but in the recent weeks I've noticed an unusual high rate of complaints and attacks in announcement threads - something I really don't want to deal with anymore.
And by the way, your post in another thread just now showed me your point...
Please take 2 minutes and re-read the rules about this section: https://vi-control.net/community/th...ments-rules-please-read-before-posting.67600/
If you have something to say or complain or ask, please do so in your thread. Feel free to one-time tag me, so I can see your thread and can answere. Thank you!


----------



## Ben (Jul 10, 2020)

NoOneKnowsAnything said:


> Synchron Percussion I & II are solid libraries. Unless you are an A-list composer you don’t need to get the Full Libraries, the Standard library for each are fine and you can just add your own reverb.


Far exceeding solid. Many articulations/playing styles with an immense number of verlocity layers and repetitions.
The Standard Libraries are fine and will satisfy many, but the sound you get with the additional mics cannot be re-created by simply adding reverb.


----------



## Ben (Jul 10, 2020)

SomeGuy said:


> Are there any demos A/Bing the two Synchron Timpani?


You can try comparing the sound of the timpani in the demos. I don't know if there will be a specific A/B comparison...



Mark Schmieder said:


> Perhaps Ben could chime in here and mention whether the most super-duper SSD is a requirement, or just SSD vs. HDD?


For all multi-mic libraries you should get an SSD. Most current SSDs will do fine, important is the 64k random read speed - the higher the better.
You can lower RAM usage (=smaller preload size) and CPU load (because of less drive latency) if you use an NVMe SSD. But it's not an requirement.
If you use an external drive make sure to check the read-speeds over the used connection port, USB 2.0 for example just won't do it. And make sure the drive is not formatted with FAT / exFAT!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Not sure that A/B of the Timpani is the best thing to look at, and maybe the demos already combine them (I think Ben might have linked one earlier). It's the same instrument and player; just soft beater vs. medium beater. So you can think of it as additional articulations vs. a different instrument.


I wanted to hear the difference the mallet makes, and an A/B would really show this off obviously. I will dig through demos and try to judge it myself, but I still think an A/B would be cool and a great way to highlight the difference between the two timpani libraries.


----------



## Ben (Jul 10, 2020)

SomeGuy said:


> I wanted to hear the difference the mallet makes, and an A/B would really show this off obviously. I will dig through demos and try to judge it myself, but I still think an A/B would be cool and a great way to highlight the difference between the two timpani libraries.


I will see if I can render a few simple comparisons as soon as I have installed the new non-beta content. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## holywilly (Jul 10, 2020)

the only complaint I have is that VSL libraries are hard to resist, and my wallet is crying out loud!


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jul 10, 2020)

Thanks Ben, that is super-helpful. It's too bad my 2010 MacPro's video card died over a long five-day holiday weekend three years ago, when no repair shops or indie stores were open, as I had deadlines to meet so I had to buy the 2017 iMac top-end model, pushing me back to external drives again. But now that we've all seen the brand-new MacPro prices, I have no regrets. It's just an ongoing frustration, but nowhere near as bad as what I faced with my almost-unusable G4 iMac before the 2010 MacPro.

Ben's detailing of what matters most for the Synchron library performance needs, as well as the SYNCHRON-ized libraries not requiring SSD as much due to single mics, gives me more confidence that I can make an affordable choice for my SSD upgrade as well as bump my SYNCHRON-ized stuff back to the HDD and then see how much space I have left with what I have.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jul 10, 2020)

2020 is definitely the year of VSL. The sad thing, is that most musicians won't be able to take advantage of the introductory prices, thanks to the COVID-19... I fell for Forax and Hercules, but beyond that, I was "bankrupt"... I hope VSL will have a thought for musicians who supported them when they had no money.


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 10, 2020)

Ben said:


> Far exceeding solid. Many articulations/playing styles with an immense number of verlocity layers and repetitions.
> The Standard Libraries are fine and will satisfy many, but the sound you get with the additional mics cannot be re-created by simply adding reverb.


I would buy the additional mics if I could afford it, so I’m trying to make the best of my situation of owning both standard libraries. Ben, I think Synchron Percussions are terrific so please don’t take my criticism the wrong way.


----------



## Ben (Jul 10, 2020)

Hey @Robo Rivard, I hope you are doing well now. We know that it's currently hard for some musicans, and we try to do our best to help. The VI Series Heroes sales prices have not ended yet for this reason (some collections are still 50% off!).
We'll see what happens in future, but I've already overheard a few things and it sounds great!


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 10, 2020)

Ben said:


> Fine, I get it, everyone else gets it, you want more Snare Drums.
> Here you go: https://www.vsl.co.at/BBO_Map/BBO_Dorado
> Can we move on now?
> 
> ...


Wish I didn’t miss the intro price offer for Synchron Power Drums, I would like to pick up that title too.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jul 10, 2020)

Cool; I was able to make enough room on my current SSD with 11 GB to spare, and if VSL comes out with something else that's an immediate purchase, I'll temporarily bump the 70 GB Power Drums library as I'm not using it yet. It's easier to make these decisions now that Ben has given us a really clear idea of the needs of Synchron Player as well as the lesser needs of the SYNCHRON-ized stuff.

I just now purchased the Standard Library from Best Service, so I could defer payment via PayPal Credit while unemployed. There was also an additional loyalty discount that I wasn't expecting, so I am quite pleased. Hopefully later in the year I can upgrade to the surround mics, for both volumes.


----------



## Ben (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 11, 2020)

MGdepp said:


> @Ben: thank you. Yes I have and of course, it is a valid approach to get only the essentials. But I am still interested in what has to be paid for getting the full bundle once it is there. Maybe it would have been an option to split off the 3D microphones to an “ultimate pro edition” or something like that. I guess,
> most people will just get standard as many composers are on stereo anyway. For the top notch and well payed composers the price won’t be an issue. I guess I am somewhere in between wanting the surround channels ... the standard edition won’t fit my needs, the full version is to expensive for me and I don’t want to cut on instruments and articulations. It is fine and not your fault, of course! I guess I am better off with a different product I already got. Synchron Percussion will wait for me once scoring makes me rich one day!


I have the Full Library for the Synchron Pianos Bundle and evening though I’m basically listening and delivering stereo stems the surround mics give different tonal dimensions that are probably the most useful for drums and horns. Not that they aren’t useful for all instruments, they are, but it’s almost twice as much money for the full libraries and for many people that is just not something they can afford right out of the box since there are so many libraries one wants to get. If I can afford it I get the full libraries, but I can’t always afford that choice.


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 11, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> Thank you for the feedback.
> The Timpani II seems to be still precise and powerful at the highest velocities; with a touch of softness.
> Might get this one.


You are correct!


----------



## richhickey (Jul 11, 2020)

Ben said:


> Hey @Robo Rivard, I hope you are doing well now. We know that it's currently hard for some musicans, and we try to do our best to help. The VI Series Heroes sales prices have not ended yet for this reason (some collections are still 50% off!).
> We'll see what happens in future, but I've already overheard a few things and it sounds great!



That (VI Series) is a seriously great sale that is not being talked about enough here. These might not be the latest libs, but they are still among the best. Plus, there are reasonably priced upgrades to synchronized versions when applicable. If I didn't already own them all I'd be all over it


----------



## Ben (Jul 11, 2020)

SomeGuy said:


> I wanted to hear the difference the mallet makes, and an A/B would really show this off obviously. I will dig through demos and try to judge it myself, but I still think an A/B would be cool and a great way to highlight the difference between the two timpani libraries.


Nothing creative, just a quick A/B comparison.
Exact same MIDI data for both.


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 11, 2020)

Ben said:


> Taikos, Roto-Toms and Lefima Bass Drum:



The bass drums, taikos, toms and mallets are excellent in Synchron Percussion.


----------



## CT (Jul 11, 2020)

I have my reservations about VSL, but gotta give them credit for being (one of?) the only developers to pay attention to plate bells in their percussion collections.


----------



## JEPA (Jul 11, 2020)

Finally I have had the time to check the demos... really impressive library! Loving the drums, cymbals, mallets, bells and the orchestral percussions from ethnic origins! The timpani are great for romantic as stated with the soft mallets!


----------



## JEPA (Jul 11, 2020)

I have to say that working with the *Synchron Player* is a delight and can't imagine the pleasure of composing with these percussions...

@Ben, which uses has the time stretch function in these series? Can it be applied to the rolls or long notes duration/ short notes?


----------



## Ben (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Salorom (Jul 12, 2020)

The sound is really gorgeous, bravo VSL!


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jul 12, 2020)

I recently bought a single Plate Bell from Steve Weiss, one of the nation's most reputable sellers of orchestral percussion instruments, but it was meant to be a substitute for Thunder Sheets, which are too hard to come by. So when I saw this picture of an array of dozens of Plate Bells, I was taken aback, as I had no idea that they are made in huge chromatic sets like that! The sound is marvelous!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jul 12, 2020)

Mark Schmieder said:


> I recently bought a single Plate Bell from Steve Weiss, one of the nation's most reputable sellers of orchestral percussion instruments, but it was meant to be a substitute for Thunder Sheets, which are too hard to come by. So when I saw this picture of an array of dozens of Plate Bells, I was taken aback, as I had no idea that they are made in huge chromatic sets like that! The sound is marvelous!


Who knows, maybe it's the only such set in existence at the moment.

I fell in love with plate bells via the original VSL percussions library. I love the haunting quality of the tone.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jul 12, 2020)

@ Ben

I've just spent some time with Forax, trying to figure out what was the difference between the Plate Bells in the library, versus the brand new Synchro Bells II... Both offer the five octaves range from C2 to C7. Forax has only two articulations (ringing and secco). Besides that, is the sound that different in the Synchro Bells library?... Are the mic positions totally different? Forax seems to be more of an "ensemble" recording. Are the plate bells in Synchro Bells II much more detailed?


----------



## Ben (Jul 13, 2020)

Fornax are ensemble recordings, and of course are the Synchron Percussion instruments are sampled far deeper, and include more articulations / different beaters.


----------



## Ben (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jul 13, 2020)

I finally got my codes last night and was able to download and install, but there's still something peculiar about the website as loyalty upgrades aren't showing up for either Synchron Percussion I or II, whether for the full product or the six individual libraries. Yet the resellers acknowledge this when ordering, as they automatically check the eligible discounts. Not sure how they come up with different answers.

Specifically, going to Full Edition for either the full Library I or Library II, or for individual instrument groups within, is the same price as if buying from scratch, vs. the differential between Full and Standard Edition. Similarly with the individual groupings; owning the full collection would still require buying from scratch in order to get the Full Edition of anything within the library.

As this is not the case with Synchron Strings I (for instance), I suspect there's some hard-wired prices at the website for the promotional deal on Percussion I and II, that isn't adjusting for what we own. Due to the two-day delay in getting my codes for II Standard, I was even a bit concerned that the resellers once again were accidentally applying a favourable formula that didn't meet the vendor rules, but of course that makes no logical sense anyway.

I am hoping to have time to work with Percussion II in a day or so; today is full of phone interviews for jobs. As I keep saying, being unemployed is a full-time job (100+ hours per week for me at the moment; music is but a dream for now). I'm especially curious to try those Plate Bells.


----------



## Ben (Jul 13, 2020)

@Mark Schmieder Sorry, I didn't get you. If this is a problem with reseller's site, please contact their support. If it's a problem with our site, could you please explain in one sentense what the problem is (maybe a simple example would help)?


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 13, 2020)

Ben said:


> Fornax are ensemble recordings, and of course are the Synchron Percussion instruments are sampled far deeper, and include more articulations / different beaters.


I own BBO Fornax, Dorado, Eridanus and Synchron Percussions I and II, they are all great 👍


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 13, 2020)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Perhaps Ben could chime in here and mention whether the most super-duper SSD is a requirement, or just SSD vs. HDD?


Why would we need a hyped up SSD, versus the usual suspects? It's just a sample library like all others...I would not expect it to require anything other than your standard SSD. Getting the higher spec'd models is more of a luxury than need I think.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jul 13, 2020)

There is only a problem with reseller's site if they are charging too little.

For the complete library (I or II), as of this instant, the differential is now showing in blue as my price; only the red prices were showing even fifteen minutes ago. So there may have been a delay in the website registering what I own.

This means the only question now, is whether owning the complete library (I or II) in Standard Edition, means we should be able to upgrade individual parts of the libraries to Full Edition, only paying the differential between the Full and Standard editions of those parts (e.g. Timpani I or Timpani II).

I am sorry this is so hard to put into a simple single sentence, but it is because the most descriptive terms are already assigned to aspects of how you market your products.

So I am attaching two screenshots of Timpani I and II pricing. I would have expected both to have blue prices below the red prices, for the Full Edition upgrades.

I thought it had already been discussed yesterday and that it had been said that this is the case; that owning Synchron Percussion II Standard makes one eligible for upgrading Timpani II on its own to Full from Standard.

But maybe this it too hard for your site to deal with, as the eLicenser code is just a single code for the entire Percussion I Standard library vs. six separate eLicenser codes for the six parts to that library.


----------



## Ben (Jul 13, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Why would we need a hyped up SSD, versus the usual suspects? It's just a sample library like all others...I would not expect it to require anything other than your standard SSD. Getting the higher spec'd models is more of a luxury than need I think.


SSDs with lower response-latencies will allow for lower pre-load sizes (= less RAM consumption), and especially less load on the CPU (= larger projects). Especially NVMe SSDs are really great in this regard.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jul 13, 2020)

Yes, the one I have currently from Glyph is NVMe and is super-fast.

What's frustrating about Amazon and other catch-all sites is that it is super-hard to find detailed specs like that; whereas Sweetwater and OWC are quite limited in what they carry (just super-expensive stuff).


----------



## Ben (Jul 13, 2020)

Mark Schmieder said:


> I thought it had already been discussed yesterday and that it had been said that this is the case; that owning Synchron Percussion II Standard makes one eligible for upgrading Timpani II on its own to Full from Standard.


If you bought the bundle you will get one key for the entire bundle. Therefore you can only upgrade everything at once.
If you buy parts of the bundle, you will get for each one a license and can upgrade each license seperatly.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jul 13, 2020)

OK, thanks for clarifying, and sorry for the confusion; my bigger concern had been that the site wasn't offering me the bundle upgrades for either Percussion I or Percussion II, but as of a few minutes ago, suddenly it is doing so.

Good to know that we can't upgrade parts of the bundle. I was thinking that would have been a safe way to test the waters, regarding what the extra mics will do for us if we are working only in stereo vs. surround.

I guess I'll just have to assume that as with the piano libraries, it helps a LOT and does a better job than using reverb at mix time (this has been my experience so far).


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 13, 2020)

NoOneKnowsAnything said:


> I have the Full Library for the Synchron Pianos Bundle and evening though I’m basically listening and delivering stereo stems the surround mics give different tonal dimensions that are probably the most useful for drums and horns. Not that they aren’t useful for all instruments, they are, but it’s almost twice as much money for the full libraries and for many people that is just not something they can afford right out of the box since there are so many libraries one wants to get. If I can afford it I get the full libraries, but I can’t always afford that choice.


Many developers do this...charge hundreds, upwards of $300 for a few mic positions. Either it's a lot more work, or it's another way for them to make money. My thoughts on this though...especially with VSL, is that if they can offer more mic positions with the BBO for less than $99, why can't they do that for their main libraries? You get 8 mic positions plus the main mic mix, in standard libraries you get 4. While that's usually enough, it would be nice to have the extra options for tone.


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 13, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Many developers do this...charge hundreds, upwards of $300 for a few mic positions. Either it's a lot more work, or it's another way for them to make money. My thoughts on this though...especially with VSL, is that if they can offer more mic positions with the BBO for less than $99, why can't they do that for their main libraries? You get 8 mic positions plus the main mic mix, in standard libraries you get 4. While that's usually enough, it would be nice to have the extra options for tone.


There BBO series are considered starter editions, they are buffet appetizers (teasers) to get you to buy the larger instruments, collections and bundles (the real entrees). The BBO series gives you more limited sounds and niche options, though Jupiter is pretty cool.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 13, 2020)

Ben said:


> SSDs with lower response-latencies will allow for lower pre-load sizes (= less RAM consumption), and especially less load on the CPU (= larger projects). Especially NVMe SSDs are really great in this regard.


Definitely great, but certainly not required. This goes for ALL sample libraries...fast is always better, but unless you're streaming hundreds of tracks at the same time, some high-end SSDs might be a bit overkill ...LOL. Although I wouldn't mind all NVMe's


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 13, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Definitely great, but certainly not required. This goes for ALL sample libraries...fast is always better, but unless you're streaming hundreds of tracks at the same time, some high-end SSDs might be a bit overkill ...LOL. Although I wouldn't mind all NVMe's


I have both NVMe and external SSDs, yet sometimes clicks and pops and overloads happen regardless of which I’m using and I may not have anything else playing at the time but one VI.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 13, 2020)

NoOneKnowsAnything said:


> There BBO series are considered starter editions, they are buffet appetizers (teasers) to get you to buy the larger instruments, collections and bundles (the real entrees). The BBO series gives you more limited sounds and niche options, though Jupiter is pretty cool.


I have their brass BBO...they can say starter editions, but they're actually very usable as finals. And they are better recordings than their full libraries it seems...at least that's what the consensus is. Now if they come out with BBO full libraries, then that's a whole different thing, and very welcomed. 

But the point is, that with all the articulations I have with the brass, they gave me all mic positions...I don't feel limited really...and all for like $70 each. So if they offer the extra mics for cheaper libraries, why hold out on the more expensive ones...seems like it would be the other way around. This is not a complaint at all...and I very much appreciate the extra mics, as they really do make a difference. But spending equal money or more in some cases JUST for extra mic positions and nothing else really is a bit much if the need is not there. Granted you do get surround capability though...but how often do we need surround?


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 13, 2020)

NoOneKnowsAnything said:


> I have both NVMe and external SSDs, yet sometimes clicks and pops and overloads happen regardless of which I’m using and I may not have anything else playing at the time but one VI.


I have a 2018 Mac mini with internal NVMe and when I test the speed it's like triple that of my regular Sandisk Extreme SSDs...I may try to get a smaller 250 gig NVMe drive just for a trial and put only the most demanding samples on there to see the difference.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 13, 2020)

NoOneKnowsAnything said:


> I have both NVMe and external SSDs, yet sometimes clicks and pops and overloads happen regardless of which I’m using and I may not have anything else playing at the time but one VI.


I think the connection is just as important though. An SSD running off USB 3.0 is slower than one running on USB 3.2 USB C. Thunderbolt is even faster.


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 13, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> I think the connection is just as important though. An SSD running off USB 3.0 is slower than one running on USB 3.2 USB C. Thunderbolt is even faster.


All running off powered USB 3.2 hub direct to Thunderbolt 3 port. NVMe all internal.


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 13, 2020)

Is there still not a complete walk-through video?


----------



## Ben (Jul 13, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> Is there still not a complete walk-through video?


It's in progress.


----------



## Manaberry (Jul 14, 2020)

Just got the Timpani II. I didn't know about close mics for each Adams Timpani. What a pleasant surprise! I love the sound so far. Very clean. The 8 mics are exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 14, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> Just got the Timpani II. I didn't know about close mics for each Adams Timpani. What a pleasant surprise! I love the sound so far. Very clean. The 8 mics are exactly what I was looking for.


Is the Timpani II a stand alone library, or do you need time I to be complete?


----------



## Manaberry (Jul 14, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Is the Timpani II a stand alone library, or do you need time I to be complete?


Standalone. You can go for it


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 14, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> Standalone. You can go for it


Nice..what then is the difference or advantage of version II?


----------



## holywilly (Jul 16, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Nice..what then is the difference or advantage of version II?


Just got them all, I'd say Synchron Percussions are the finest and most detailed sampled percussions in the market. Can't really go wrong with them!


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 16, 2020)

holywilly said:


> Just got them all, I'd say Synchron Percussions are the finest and most detailed sampled percussions in the market. Can't really go wrong with them!


They certainly sound that way. Having just gotten Cineperc, I’m not sure I need it but I do WANT them. Lol. They sound on a whole other level.


----------



## Ben (Jul 23, 2020)

The walkthroughs are finally here and will be published over the next days:


----------



## Ben (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Ben (Jul 24, 2020)

Synchron Percussion - Drums II Walkthrough


----------



## Ben (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## marco berco (Jul 25, 2020)

Ben said:


> Yes, it's called "Full Library". Only differenca are the additional mics.
> 
> 
> Right, but still the additional mics will improve the sound even for stereo mixes (use the surround to stereo mixer preset).
> You can try it out yourself: Get the free BBO library and compare the sound of the stereo with the surround to stereo mixes!


This is completely right. Using the surround and supplementary mics make a huge difference, even in a stereo mix. I tested that out with all the many Synchron products I own. I wouldn't like to go back to the standard library but this is just my opinion.


----------



## Ben (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Ben (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Ben (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Mark Schmieder (Aug 1, 2020)

That was a very helpful hint, to use some of the BBO material to judge the Surround-to-Stereo down-mix settings, as I forgot (or never noticed) that those library include them.

It didn't take long for me to judge that the Full Edition will definitely be necessary in any pure orchestral settings that I do. For pop and hybrid material though, I'm still OK with downstream reverb as the other instruments have their own space and are often dominant.

I upgraded Percussion I and II earlier today to the Full Editions. I'll probably receive my codes by Monday, but I don't dare look at the required disc space quite yet. Power Drums (roughly 80 GB) can be bounced back to HDD for a few months, so that will help. And a friend at Apple gave me some great advice on SSD's that may bring the cost down in comparison to those still-expensive Glyph Atom drives.

As a reminder to others, the end date for the promotional period is 3 August (this coming Monday) as opposed to 31 July (yesterday), so you still have time.


----------



## brett (Aug 2, 2020)

@Ben Can you describe the differences in tonal character / weight between the bass drum in synchron perc I vs II?


----------



## Ben (Aug 2, 2020)

brett said:


> @Ben Can you describe the differences in tonal character / weight between the bass drum in synchron perc I vs II?


I'll try...
The Bass Drum II is smaller compared to the Bass Drum I, giving it a higher perceived pitch with more distinct impact sound. My impression is that the Bass Drum I is better suited for sub-bass sounds and impacts, while the Bass Drum II will not fill up so much space in the low frequencies and more suited to faster rythmic passages compared to the Bass Drum I.
This is my impression, I'm no percussionist


----------



## Ben (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## BeneJ (Aug 12, 2020)

I’ve been awaiting this library for so many years! So excited to use the taikos in particular.
I’m sure they blend great with Damage 2 : )


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Aug 28, 2020)

For those who love Thundersheets and can't get enough of them, I am pretty sure that the articulations in Synchron Percussion II are quite different from the ones in the original Vienna Percussion library, including the SYNCHRON-ized version in Elements. But I mostly use the old Thundersheet-A, and those articulations have a very different feel to them.

I don't have time right now to compare to Thundersheets B through D, but will try to remember to do that later tonight. At any rate, the timbre also sounds different due to being recorded in the Synchron facility to start with.

My point is just that someone who needs as many choices as possible for Thundersheets, may find that the Volume II upgrade is worth it even if they aren't interested in the other additions.

I'll try to get a more definitive answer later tonight. Right now, I am about to focus on the current status of Tubular Bells across all the products, regarding mallet choices and note ranges.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Aug 28, 2020)

One of the few instruments missing from Synchron Player is the Flexatone, unless I missed it somehow. I looked through all libraries and categories, but that doesn't mean my tired old eyes didn't see it in plain sight.

I'm still using the original VSL percussion for that instrument; I don't see it in Synchron Percussion I/II, SYNCHRON-ized Elements, or SYNCHRON-ized Special Edition. Perhaps it will be in Volume 3.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Aug 29, 2020)

I've been going through my Timpani tracks tonight and finding that the new Soft Mallets are almost always preferable to the Medium Mallets on my material. Especially for rolls and slow quarter note left/right hand alternating hits on the same head.

The new mappings are a bit easier to work with as well, and more intuitive regarding the Stacked model, which I am almost always using as the engine is making the best choice for which drum size to use.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Aug 30, 2020)

I finally got around to adding the surround-to-stereo down-mix mics to my templates tonight, and though it seems subtle when isolated, there is more depth and consistency across the frequency range and across all dynamic layers, and as a result I am finding that the parts blend much better in the overall mix.

I did back out to the original preset template for the Medium Mallets though, as the combined template was too quiet on crescendos, even after boosting by 24 dB in the mix! After some comparisons, I noticed that the combined template is mostly in line with the Soft Mallet features, so it may be a different articulation set altogether.

I am finding all three presets quite useful though (and of course I always do my own mic mix settings). I'm using the Soft Mallets more than the Medium Mallets overall, but am often surprised which one works best in each piece as I have several dozen in play and all are quite different from each other. It's probably split evenly between Soft Mallets, Medium Mallets, and All Mallets Combined.

I'm not yet switching mallets within the same arrangement, and haven't had a chance yet to replace my manual octaves with the Octave articulation available for the Soft Mallets.

The Synchron Percussion II update has really pushed this library to the top of the heap, and if there's a Part III to fill any remaining gaps, I'm not sure anything else would be needed.

I just thought I'd post this update for people sitting on the fence during the final day of the sale!


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Aug 30, 2020)

The Bass Drum and Tam Tam also benefit greatly from the surround mics in the Full Editions. I'm now bumping the Yamaha piano to the HDD (I don't really use this one, except maybe once, as I prefer other models) so I can make room for the rest of Percussion I and II on the SSD and run through the Suspended Cymbals next and then the Snare Drum.

It takes a lot of listening to find the ideal mic balance, but once I do, it is magic and forever.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 11, 2020)

I finally got around to working very deeply with the Vibraphone tonight, and am blown away! Forget what I said about how Musser vibraphones can sound muffled and overly dark -- I am wondering if the ones I had heard in recital at New England Conservatory weren't kept consistently up to snuff due to being played so much day in and day out by the students.

This is an extremely warm vibraphone and sounds very sweet alongside any instruments in any genre, as well as mating quite well with the Marimba in Ricotti Mallets until such time as VSL gives us a super-deep Marimba in Synchron Percussion III (I am projecting a wish here, not repeating an announcement or promise made by VSL themselves!).

I love how the Open articulation with muted release samples obviates (for the most part) the need to support pedaling, which is so hard to replicate with a MIDI keyboard setup as it runs counter-intuitive compared to playing a real vibraphone live with no digital latency and with the mechanism being designed specifically for vibraphone.

The Secco articulation is what I am using for almost all up-front solo work in the jazz context. OMG this makes me feel like I'm right there in front of the real thing, live in concert!

The choice of Soft vs. Hard Mallets is also quite welcome and essential. I choose differently based on the context and might switch mallets during the course of a single phrase or song, but for the most part I find I choose one and stick with it, if the instrumentation is consistent and thus the needs for how to cut through the mix and balance properly are fairly constant. I have used both in separate pieces already.

I tend to not be much of a fan of vibrato on vibraphone, even though some feel that's one of its most characteristic features. I believe this essentially correlates in this case with Motor On, but it doesn't have fine-grained control. I am so far only using Motor Off.

I haven't used any of the interesting additional articulations yet, which map to specialized advanced playing techniques that few beginning students would tackle in their first or second year. This is only because it is late at night and I am wrapping up for the day, so I only focused on what was needed for the pieces I was re-tracking and adjusting for VSL vs. previous sound sources. Maybe later.


----------



## Vadium (May 12, 2021)

Hi,

How to merge Timpani I + II? If I load the "All m. (SP I+II)" preset, merged and gliss patches for med mallets are missed - have I add a Timpani folder on the left side (as in SP I) and add a merged slot to it? Or the new patch scheme from the patch update there is more convenient and simple? Have I to add gliss patches manually? and, if yes, why it not present in the preset from the box?


----------



## Ben (May 12, 2021)

Vadium said:


> How to merge Timpani I + II? If I load the "All m. (SP I+II)" preset, merged and gliss patches for med mallets are missed - have I add a Timpani folder on the left side (as in SP I) and add a merged slot to it? Or the new patch scheme from the patch update there is more convenient and simple? Have I to add gliss patches manually? and, if yes, why it not present in the preset from the box?


My guess is that only articulations included with both libraries are used in the merged preset.
You can add it easily yourself by copy pasting the slot (right on a slot -> copy)


----------



## FireGS (May 12, 2021)

Timpani I + II bundle anyone? >.>


----------



## Vadium (May 16, 2021)

one more question - is it possible to control all snare sounds by velocity but snare roll by CC1 inside one preset?


----------



## Ben (May 16, 2021)

Vadium said:


> one more question - is it possible to control all snare sounds by velocity but snare roll by CC1 inside one preset?


Yes, override Velocity crossfade for these articulations to "On" instead of global (and of course the global setting should be disabled):





Edit Tab | VSL - Software Manuals







www.vsl.info


----------



## Vadium (May 16, 2021)

Ben said:


> "On" instead of global


Where I can find a Global setting? And, as one slot consists of both strike and roll samples, have I to have a separate slot for a different Velocity crossfade setting?


----------



## Ben (May 16, 2021)

Vadium said:


> Where I can find a Global setting?










Vadium said:


> And, as one slot consists of both strike and roll samples, have I have a separate slot for a different Velocity crossfade setting?


Yes, you can copy-paste (via right-click menu) a slot and apply different settings to only one of these.


----------



## Vadium (May 16, 2021)

Ben said:


> Yes, you can copy-paste (via right-click menu) a slot and apply different settings to only one of these.


in this case, not so much "I can" as " I have to".. I think a Synchron player must have the ability to set this option for separate keys/samples in one slot for such percussion/drums cases, or it must be preprogrammed inside an instrument


----------

